# It's hard to find.....



## Bigmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a place where I can buy PEG 150 Distearate cheaper than $7.90 for 1 lb.?  If I were to buy 20 lbs. it is about half that price per pound but I don't want that much of it.

Thanks for your help. 

Bruce


----------

